# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Lunch in Lorient

## ach449

A very relaxed lunch today at La Licorne. The food is always delicious. My favorite is the grilled Mahi Mahi.

----------


## KevinS

La Licorne is under the radar for most people.  Thanks for posting.

Here are a few of their daily specials:

----------


## le_reve

Looks delish - and with my favorite sauce chien!

----------


## cec1

Looks very tasty!

----------

